# Bathroom Layout



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

They were okay with the valve on the wall just inside the shower.

Thanks Tom!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> They were okay with the valve on the wall just inside the shower.
> 
> Thanks Tom!


You're welcome.

Tom


----------

